# owning a duck



## driver6 (Aug 9, 2008)

we as a family are looking at having a pet duck for the garden and we are not sure what breed or how many to have 1 or 2 we do have a pond and have built over night accommodation with a ramp we would like to know which are the cleanest and the quietist and most friendly duck to have has a pet duck.
many thanks. Michael


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 9, 2008)

I can't answer your question but seeing as you've not had a reply yet The Pet Duck Association might be a help to you

The Pet Duck and Goose Association (PDGA)


----------



## driver6 (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks i will try that


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

We had 3 ducks. Two Aylsebury and one aylesbury cross.. They were al very noisy and we had no grass left through them.. My younger sis used to have fresh duck eggs every morn for brekkie..

We had Quackers, Lady and Trampy (she was the cross). Quackers thought he was a dog, he used to run round to the front door if someone knocked on it.. He also used to give my mum cuddles..

Personally I don't like birds(am scared of them), but my mum and sis loved the ducks. 
As lovely as Quackers was with my mum, he did have a habit of chasing me, I used to find it quite scary.

Good luck wit your ducks.


----------



## drmike17 (Sep 8, 2009)

The best choice of pet duck has to be a call duck. They're miniature breed (grow to just bigger than a pigeon), so don't grow too large. You should have a pair, not a single duck, to give them company and otherwise they will be very loud indeed- they mate for life and create lots of noise if seperated.

All ducks are pretty free with their mess, and it comes with them unfortunately. 

Call ducks are amusing pets, and will follow you around and can be handled also. They need a small area, about 5ft sq for the pair, and a small house about the size of a kennel. They'll give you eggs too.

An alternative good pet could be an Indian Runner duck, but they're a lot bigger.


----------



## drmike17 (Sep 8, 2009)

Oh

try Sherborne Ducks for more info on call ducks.

You can get them from online pet shops, breeders or local farms/stud farms


----------



## runnercrazy (Nov 3, 2009)

i have heard runner ducks are good they are about 50cm high and a bit different than other ducks( have a look on google images) but they are friendly duck and don't realey need a pond but they will love it.they also don't eat as much as normal ducks. but with all ducks the females are louder. if you want eggs they lay 200/300 eggs per yr put from a good laying strain yuo could expect 365 pr year


----------



## kopite4eva (Jul 10, 2009)

hi I have 2 Pekin ducks, male and female, they start off as yellow ducklings but within 30 days they are fully grown white ducks, yellow beaks and feet, the male has a curled tail feather and has a quiet raspy quack, the female has a much louder more defined quack.. they are very amusing and love to be part of the family, mine arn't put off by my 2 dogs, although we closely monitor them, we have a paddling pool for them to bath in.. we were told these are the best ducks to get if you have children as they are more friendly.Jemima has just started laying, we get a lovely double yolked egg every morning. George our male likes to chase anyone that has bare feet but jemima will just sit quietly and watch.. so if you want ducks i'd recommend these, also ducks should be kept in pairs so they have company from their own kind or you will get either a unhappy and lonely duck or one that follows you everywhere, can be annoying when you want a relaxing bath


----------



## indianrunner39 (Aug 10, 2010)

you could try a treehole of indian runners 1 drake 2 ducks, they are veyr friendly and lovley to watch.x


----------



## Callia (Jan 14, 2009)

Muscovies are definately the duck for you 
They do not make any noise at all really unlike most other breeds and they are extremely laidback and easy to tame. They do not need a pond and will happily wander around the garden clearing all bugs and flies without making anywhere near as much mess as other ducks :thumbup:
They are fabulous !!!


----------



## Paul Dunham (Apr 1, 2010)

Callia said:


> Muscovies are definately the duck for you
> They do not make any noise at all really unlike most other breeds and they are extremely laidback and easy to tame. They do not need a pond and will happily wander around the garden clearing all bugs and flies without making anywhere near as much mess as other ducks :thumbup:
> They are fabulous !!!


Muscovies are what you want if you want piece and quiet. All the other breeds of ducks originate from the Mallard and the females can be quite gobby, quack quacking all the time, mostly during the breeding season. The males rarely quack at all.
But in all fairness Aylesbury type ducks do have more character than Muscovy's. They'll play football with you and games. Muscovies are more laid back.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I bet the OP will have their ducks by now..lol this thread is 2 years old...


----------

